# se la juega a todo o nada



## rodriguez_rm

Son muy pocos los escritores que *se la juegan a todo o nada*

Sono pochi gli scrittori che *si giocano il tutto per tutto* ?

C'e' un modo migliore di tradurre la frase ?
Grazie,  io sarei l'ex azulines


"Ese es uno de los males, por otra parte, de la literatura actual. Son muy pocos los escritores que se la juegan a todo o nada. Casi todos prefieren situarse en un término medio, contentar a una entelequia a la que llaman público lector, y asegurar su sueldo. Que a final de cuentas no es más que un sueldito miserable".


----------



## Neuromante

La traducción no es correcta corresponde al español "El todo por el todo".


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Neuromante said:


> La traducción no es correcta corresponde al español "El todo por el todo".



Lo sospettavo. Resta da trovare la traduzione corretta


----------



## gatogab

rodriguez_rm said:


> Lo sospettavo. Resta da trovare la traduzione corretta


 
Lascia o raddoppia

¿Podría ser?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

No non andrebbe bene !
quell'espressione è troppo legata a una famosa trasmissione. 

Qui il senso è piu' drammatico. Lo scrittore intende dire che bisogna mettere in gioco se stessi rischiando di perdere tutta la posta in gioco


----------



## Neuromante

Visto l`altro dubbio (Quello dove dici che stó a dievertirmi e dove mi hai messo il contesto, grazie) io suggerirei "*si gioca tutto a un solo colpo*"


----------



## gatogab

Creo que te la puedes barajar con un simple _'rischiano il tutto per tutto'_


----------



## 0scar

¿Hay problema en armar una frase que incluya _tutto o niente_?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Bisogna trovare la frase giusta
Qui la frase idiomatica spagnola è: jugarsela a todo o nada
In italiano forse si potrebbe dire:
*giocarsela rischiando tutto*


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Da bambino, quando la strada era ancora agibile, con i miei amici ci si trastullava talvolta con "a tutto o niente", un gioco che prevedeva la conquista dell'intera posta in gioco, o in alternativa, la sua totale perdita.

Non vedo perché tu non possa tradurre alla lettera.

______________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## rodriguez_rm

nuevoestudiante said:


> Da bambino, quando la strada era ancora agibile, con i miei amici ci si trastullava talvolta con "a tutto o niente", un gioco che prevedeva la conquista dell'intera posta in gioco, o in alternativa, la sua totale perdita.
> 
> Non vedo perché tu non possa tradurre alla lettera.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> nec cum spe nec cum metu



Come tradurresti la frase ?
E' questo che sto chiedendo non cosa facevi da bammbino


----------



## Curandera

'Sono pochi gli scrittori che sono pronti a mettersi veramente in gioco e rischiare di perdere tutto' diria jo. No es leteral pero lo dice todo...


----------



## honeyheart

Propongo esta traducción (no sé si está bien):

"Sono pochi gli scrittori pronti a scommettere a tutto o niente".

EDITO: No había visto el post anterior, se ve que pensamos lo mismo .


----------



## Curandera

'Sono pochi gli scrittori che sono pronti a *scommettersi tutto* (o niente)'.  
Te parece bien?


----------



## gatogab

Curandera said:


> 'Sono pochi gli scrittori che sono pronti a mettersi veramente in gioco e rischiare di perdere tutto' diría yo. No es literal pero lo dice todo...


 


Bienvenida, Curandera.


----------



## Curandera

Hola Gatogab,

Muchas gracias. Siempre voy de prisa... y me confundo entre un idioma y el otro. Los acentos, un problema de teclado también. 
... con la cabeza bien plantada en el suelo... 
xxx


----------



## nuevoestudiante

*Per Rodriguez rm*

Letteralmente significa "_giocarsela a tutto o niente"._ Non è certo una espressione elegante, ma possiede l'immediatezza che il gergo immette nel discorso corrente. Tra l'altro, non saprei dire se anche l'espressione spagnola appartenga al medesimo registro informale. Aver citato il gioco infantile, non era una concessione alla nostalgia, ma voleva sottolineare che una espressione apparentemente analoga aveva corso in un luogo e in un tempo dati. Mi spiace aver urtato la tua sensibilità.

______________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Curandera said:


> 'Sono pochi gli scrittori che sono pronti a mettersi veramente in gioco e rischiare di perdere tutto' diria jo. No es leteral pero lo dice todo...



Ciao Curandera!  
Anch'io  penso che la traduzione letterale non rende il senso, come avviene spesso.
*Mettersi in gioco* rischiando di perdere tutto è fin ora la frase migliore che mi viene in mette. 
In fondo ciò che vuole dire Bolaño è proprio questo.


----------



## Curandera

Grazie Rodriguez_rm,

Il brainstorming aiuta e tanto. Sono felice di esserti stata utile in qualche modo.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Prova con "*Sono pochissimi gli scrittori decisi a tenere il punto...*"

___________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## chlapec

rodriguez_rm said:


> Ciao Curandera!
> *Mettersi in gioco* *rischiando di perdere tutto* è fin ora la frase migliore che mi viene in mente.
> In fondo ciò che vuole dire Bolaño è proprio questo.


 
Mmm. Loro "rischiano" anche "di vincere tutto", e la traduzione che proponi non mantiene questo senso...


----------



## Curandera

Il verbo rischiare già racchiude in sé l'idea della vittoria come della perdita. E' un rischio! Lo dice la parola!

L'enfasi qui viene messa sul rischiare *tutto*... cosa che evinco dal contesto... _'ci sono scrittori invece che preferiscono fare le cose con moderazione'_...

*Mettersi in gioco* vuol dire già contemplare l'idea del rischio in senso positivo (almeno per come la vedo io) - chi si mette in gioco normalmente vince sempre anche se perde - Filosofico? Forse.
*Rischiando di perdere tutto* è un voler mettere l'accento sul fatto che, nonostante l'intenzione sia positiva, ovvero di vincere tutto, realisticamente  esiste la possibilità di perdere tutto sia in termini morali che materiali.

Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarti le motivazioni della mia scelta.


----------



## chlapec

Curandera said:


> Il verbo rischiare già racchiude in sé l'idea della vittoria come della perdita. E' un rischio! Lo dice la parola!
> 
> L'enfasi qui viene messa sul rischiare *tutto*... cosa che evinco dal contesto... _'ci sono scrittori invece che preferiscono fare le cose con moderazione'_...
> 
> *Mettersi in gioco* vuol dire già contemplare l'idea del rischio in senso positivo (almeno per come la vedo io) - chi si mette in gioco normalmente vince sempre anche se perde - Filosofico? Forse.
> *Rischiando di perdere tutto* è un voler mettere l'accento sul fatto che, nonostante l'intenzione sia positiva, ovvero di vincere tutto, realisticamente esiste la possibilità di perdere tutto sia in termini morali che materiali.
> 
> Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarti le motivazioni della mia scelta.


 
Chiarissimo.
Comunque, la frase originale dice "se la juegan", cioè "rischiano". *"Si mettono in gioco rischiando di perdere"* mi sembra una traduzione che si allontani inutilmente dalla letteralità. Infatti, a me piaceva di più qualcosa di simile a quello proposto all'inizio, ad esempio: *"rischiano il tutto per tutto".*


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Secondo me vanno bene tutte e due
Al di là del significato letterale 
"mettersi in gioco" da piu' il senso di chi non si adagia nella mediocrità e non  evita di affrontare  le sfide.
Affrontare una sfida vuol dire *avere  coraggio*,  essere disposti anche 
a *rinunciare ai privilegi* oltre che *a perdere* 

Insomma non è il rischio irrazionale del giocatore ma il rischio consapevole di chi vuole affrontare una grande sfida


----------



## Curandera

chlapec said:


> Chiarissimo.
> Comunque, la frase originale dice "se la juegan", cioè "rischiano". *"Si mettono in gioco rischiando di perdere"* mi sembra una traduzione che si allontani inutilmente dalla letteralità. Infatti, a me piaceva di più qualcosa di simile a quello proposto all'inizio, ad esempio: *"rischiano il tutto per tutto".*


 
Sempre a mio avviso, e non è che la frase non renda l'idea, beninteso, *rischiare il tutto per tutto* mi dà l'idea di qualcosa del tipo 'o la va o la spacca'... come se fosse l'ultima cosa che resti da fare... come se l'obiettivo da raggiungere fosse chiaro. (lo scrittore sa dove vuole arrivare...magari è proprio quello che l'autore vuole far passare, ma non avendo letto tutto...)
Pertanto, secondo la mia interpretazione, a fronte del breve testo che ho avuto la possibilità di leggere, ho creduto che l'autore volesse dire: ci sono scrittori che si mettono in gioco e sono disposti a rischiare la loro carriera ed altri invece che preferiscono accontentarsi del poco ma sicuro lavoro su cui possono fare affidamento. Il senso è lo stesso ma l'intenzione è meno forte.

E stiamo andando sul sottile qui... ma la tua scelta non è sicuramente sbagliata, il senso benché letterale, viene comunque reso.

Forse sono io che sono troppo articolata!


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Curandera said:


> Sempre a mio avviso, e non è che la frase non renda l'idea, beninteso, *rischiare il tutto per tutto* mi dà l'idea di qualcosa del tipo 'o la va o la spacca'... come se fosse l'ultima cosa che resti da fare... come se l'obiettivo da raggiungere fosse chiaro. (lo scrittore sa dove vuole arrivare...magari è proprio quello che l'autore vuole far passare, ma non avendo letto tutto...)
> Pertanto, secondo la mia interpretazione, a fronte del breve testo che ho avuto la possibilità di leggere, ho creduto che l'autore volesse dire: ci sono scrittori che si mettono in gioco e sono disposti a rischiare la loro carriera ed altri invece che preferiscono accontentarsi del poco ma sicuro lavoro su cui possono fare affidamento. Il senso è lo stesso ma l'intenzione è meno forte.
> 
> E stiamo andando sul sottile qui... ma la tua scelta non è sicuramente sbagliata, il senso benché letterale, viene comunque reso.
> 
> Forse sono io che sono troppo articolata!



Per l'appunto preferisco la tua soluzione


----------



## Curandera

rodriguez_rm said:


> Per l'appunto preferisco la tua soluzione


 
Lieta di contribuire!


----------



## honeyheart

rodriguez_rm said:


> Per l'appunto preferisco la tua soluzione


Potresti postare la traduzione finale che hai fatto del paragrafo, per favore?


----------



## Curandera

honeyheart said:


> Potresti postare la traduzione finale che hai fatto del paragrafo, per favore?


 
Se non ricordo male quello che ho scritto io era... 

_Alcuni scrittori sono pronti a mettersi in gioco rischiando di perdere tutto_...


----------

